# Four Female Blue Rats in Central Florida



## smilely (Mar 3, 2009)

There are four young girls that are blue at a rescue in Christmas, FL. I am personally going to keep one of the girls myself. I have sent an email to the shelter to make sure that they are still available. I am willing to go and pick up all four girls. I just need to know that they have homes first, because I can not keep all four of them long term. I do not have the room in cages, or the money. I can however temporarily house them until their new owners could come pick them up. I will also go ahead and pay the fee to adopt them but I am expecting remburstment for this fee. I am unsure of how much it will be and as soon as I hear back from the shelter I will post that here. They will go first come first serve. So the first person to pick up their baby will have the choice from the remaining three. 

Please help me rehome these cute girls!!!

I have pics of the girls, so if you are interested post here, or email me at [email protected], and I will send you them so you can fall in love with them too. 

Tonya


----------



## smilely (Mar 3, 2009)

These girls are in need of good homes and I am planning to head to the shelter on monday. Please help me get them homes. 

Call me if your interested...407-435-8438

Please.

Tonya


----------



## smilely (Mar 3, 2009)

I went monday and adopted one of the girls myself. If anyone is interested I can forward you the contact info, just contact me...


----------



## rattiesrock (Apr 19, 2009)

Can you forward me the info??


----------



## smilely (Mar 3, 2009)

The girls have actually all been adopted out. But I would check petfinder.com, if you are looking...


----------



## FloridaRatRescue (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm having a slight problem with using petfinder to advertise our available rats... no one returns an email when you write.

I've been trying for months to set up a rescue account but I'm still limited to using their classifieds. Trouble with that is that unless you register an acount & log onto it you'll never see the classified advertisements since they are not seen by public.

So if you use petfinder, keep that in mind. There are lots of people out there who have listings on petfinder but they aren't seen because of that.


----------

